# cervelo s2 vs r3



## Nicolas Gaudreault (Jan 19, 2009)

can you help me to choose between these 2 bikes?


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

Depends on what's most important to you. Weight vs. aerodynamics, if you believe the Cervélo website. Others may say comfort vs. speed-demon.

In my case I went with, in theory at least, the most comfortable bike (R3) 'cause roads around here sometimes feel like you're riding the pavé at Paris-Roubaix.

Conclusion: The best judge for this is you. Test ride both, with identical components if possible and see for yourself. Either way you're choosing a great bike.

Now time for the "why don't you try a Look/Colnago/Pinarello/etc." crowd can join in.


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*Two completely different rides*

The S2 (ex Soloist) is a much stiffer ride, in my experience, than the R3. Both ride very smoothly, but I found the Soloist too much for me: I'm not the strongest/biggest person out there, so I don't bend a frame much to begin with. I ride a 51 size, so all my frame tubes are pretty damn small.

I also felt that the Soloist gave me difficulty with side wind, most noticeable on a big descent. 

The R3 is my favorite, it's butter smooth and very springy when climbing or sprinting.

Definitely do a test ride.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*neither one...*

Really, it depends on the size. I tried a 51cm R3 in 2006 and was totally unimpressed. The geometry if is odd and the ride rough. Larger sizes have more normal geometry. The 49 and 51cm are ridiculouly short.


----------



## Americano (Dec 20, 2001)

*Post over at the Cervelo Forum*

There are a bunch of guys over there pretty familiar with their bikes:
http://forums.cervelo.com/forums/5.aspx

I think that the guy at Competitive Cyclist summed it up very wisely. He said that if your an enthusiast that occasionally races then go with the R3, however if you're a racer first then the S1/S2 may be the better choice.

For someone like me climbing ability is much more important than all out speed that would be influenced by the aero shapes of the Cervelo S series bikes. I absolutely love my RS, and would expect the R3 to be even faster.


----------



## mtpotr (Jan 18, 2010)

I looked at both, and ended up going the route of the S2. At 5'11" and 175 lbs, the ride is just fine. This does not beat me up at all - and that was a huge concern since I was transitioning from a titanium bike. The bike is fast. REAL FAST. Every pedal stroke is transferred, and descents are just faster. My big question was S2 vs. S3. In the end I picked up a 2009 S2 frame at a good price and spent the savings on upgraded parts. SRAM Red group, FSA K-Force Ti crank, K-Wing bar, Zero Gravity brakes. Love this one!


----------



## t. mcbride (Jan 18, 2010)

I went with the r3 SL. I weigh 160 and climb well and there are a lot of hills where I ride. The bike is superb. The only downside is that the bike is not very aero. The fork is but the squoval tunes aren't. If you don't ride real fast this won't matter much but if you get over twenty very often it is a hindrance. With aero wheels it's most noticeable in that I can feel air turbulence coming off the downtube. In a group it's not noticed.

The bike climbs very well at 6100 grams with race wheels. For climbing it's likely better than an S2 or 3 and an S series is better for flats and rollers which is what most people ride primarliy..


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a Cervelo S2 and a Look 585. I chose S2 because I already have an comfortable bike (Look 585). I have to say, S2 is stiffer than Look 585, but it is fast... well at least it looks fast! It's also very stable on descends. However, I did have trouble with side winds one day. I thought I was going to get blown over with side winds topping 20mph. 

I pretty much limit my S2 to rides 50 miles or less. If I am doing a century, Look 585 is my go to bike.


----------

